# difference in compressor housing DIAMETER between GT2871R and GT3071.64AR..esp...quattro audi tt owners please chip in



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone know the difference as I am currently installing a 3071R turbo-bottom facing kit originally mean for a GT2871R and I am worried that it might hit part the quattro drivetrain - the part that sticks out of the 02M which is not found in the FWD Golf IV.

thanks guys! 

here are the pixs of the RHD GT2871R kit....you can see how the compressor housing of the 2871R is very close to the quattro trans....so I wonder what happens when a bigger compressor housing from the 3071R is fitted


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

nice pics... but i really dont' think the compressor housing is that much bigger between the two that you would need to worry. 

And what's up with hood dude? We've been waiting for ages now...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

your oil drain is terrible.
you need it to be more of a straight shot.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

there is 5mm difference in the outer diameter of the measuring on the GT2871r and GT3076r...compressor housings


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i was just curious man.. what kind of room do you have back there with that setup.. you got to be cramped with it all positioned to the left so far..


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

again, that oil drain is HORRIBLE


----------

